# Repticon Baltimore this weekend



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Repticon Baltimore is this weekend, but its not looking so good for froggers anymore. There used to be 4 or 5 dart vendors there a year ago, now we're down to just one it seems (Josh's Frogs).


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Ron is usually there as is scott. Ron won't be there this weekend, but he usually is. i only really go to stock up on supply stuff from joshs without having to pay shipping.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, a year or so ago you had Josh's, Black Jungle, Captain Ron, Perryman, Genesis Exotics, and I thought there may have been another vendor too. Genesis moved south, then Black Jungle stopped coming down, now Ron and Scott aren't on the vendor list this time as well. If it wasn't for picking up an exo terra I pre-ordered from Josh's, and picking up some supplies myself, I'm not sure if I would be going this time around.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Ive thought about doing this show, but I don't like vending at two day shows.
I will have hundreds of frogs at the All Maryland show the following week,
08Oct16


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I stopped going to the shows completely, Hamburg just seems to have a better group of vendors. However if Randy is going to the All Maryland show you should check out his frogs, he always has good stuff. 
-Scottydo


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Hamburg was rough last time around...way too hot, and some gecko and frog keepers had to leave their livestock at home. The guys that did bring frogs had to have methods of cooling them, using ice trays and such. It was too hot for me let alone heat sensitive animals; not going to Hamburg during the summer ever again. 

Randy's frogs are cool, I bought some from him at the Western Maryland reptile show in Frederick back in August.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Randy...where is that show? Frederick?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Judy S said:


> Randy...where is that show? Frederick?


The All Maryland show Randy mentioned is in Havre de Grace.


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I will be going, its hard to pass up on the exoterra sale prices
and They usually have a decent amount of frogs for sale


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow. The reason Black Jungle isn't there is because Mike is down finishing up from leading a trip to see dart frogs in the wild. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

What a huge disappointment. I drove nearly 2 hours in a rainstorm, only for Josh's Frogs to _not_ have the terrarium I pre-ordered. They said that Exo Terra drop ships the terrariums to the show, and I realize Josh's can't control what is actually shipped then. They showed me the packing list, and my tank said "quantity 0 shipped". But someone from Exo Terra should've informed Josh's that it wasn't shipping, and Josh's should've then informed me that it wouldn't be there. Its not cool, to finally get there and be told that the terrarium that I paid for weeks ago isn't there and that I won't be getting it. They said I'll get refunded at some point instead...apparently its too large to be shipped, so I'm screwed. I had even already built a custom wood stand to accommodate it! Guess I'll have to figure something else out now.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I met you yesterday at Repticon...and if Exo is worth anything as far as how this has evolved, or Josh's for that fact...the viv should be shipped directly to you at no cost...or to a vendor you may do business with...I'd raise hell, especially after our conversation....keep up posted! Find out where else they vend perhaps??


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi there, Judy...yeah, I sent an email to Josh's once I got home Saturday, but I haven't heard back from them yet. I guess I'm just waiting to be refunded at this point, I don't know. Its frustrating.

I'll probably see you and Todd up at Hamburg, my wife and I were discussing going up there on the 15th. Perhaps I'll get a terrarium while I'm there then, lol.


----------

